# رجاء الي مهندسي الاتصالات



## elmustafa (6 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
اخوكم المصطفي يتسأل:

هندسة الاتصالات : 
ما هي فرص العمل الممكنة في هذا المجال هل هي فرص عمل بشركات اتصالات فقط ( تقدم خدمات تلفون أو محمول ) ام هناك فرص اخري ومجالات اخري يمكن لهندسة الاتصالات ان تلعب دور كبير فيها .
هل هناك اقسام متعددة لهندسة الاتصالات كهندسة الكهرباء مثلا ( انتاج و قدرة وغيرة) ام انها فقط الاتصالات قسم واحد لا يتجزاء .
يقال ان مهندس الاتصالات فرص عملة قليلة جدا مقارنة بمهندس الكهرباء ؟
ارجو افادتي ..............:81:
وشكرا,,,,,,,


----------



## ihabcom (7 فبراير 2007)

*رد*

اخي الكريم ان هندسة الاتصالات ليست هندسة منفصلة عن الالكترونيات بل هي اساساً تقوم على هندسة الالكترونيات لذلك حصولك على هندسة الاتصالات تؤهلك لكي تكون مهندس متخصص في الالكترونيات لذلك تخيل مدى الافاق المفتوحه امامك في عالم اليوم الذي اساساً يقوم على كل ما هو الكتروني
Ihabcom-Enco
Enco:communication&electronic engineer


----------



## ayman q (7 فبراير 2007)

عفوا ولكن عندي سؤال وارجو ممن يستطسع الاجابة عليه ان يجيبني 
ما الفرق بين هندسة الكهرباء وهندسة الاتصالات
لانني اعرف ان طالب هندسة الكهرباء يستطيع التفريع الى هندسة اتصالات والكترونيات او قوى كهربائية في السنة الثالثة
وبالنسبة للطالب الذي يفرع اتصالات والكترونيات هل يعتبر مهندس كهرباء واتصالات والكترونيات في نفس الوقت 
وشكرا................


----------



## MURAD 1982 (12 فبراير 2007)

pleace can you give me some web sites becuace i need to read more about communication thank you


----------



## MURAD 1982 (12 فبراير 2007)

okl_1982*********** / this is my email


----------



## MURAD 1982 (12 فبراير 2007)

okl_1982 / this is my email


----------



## elmustafa (12 فبراير 2007)

ok i recived your e mail and i have many books for communications but please send your fool e mail
[email protected]
your brother elmustafa
with thanx


----------



## المثني بن حارثة (12 فبراير 2007)

(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم) :حسب معلوماتي ان هناك تشابه كبير بين عمل مهندس الاتصالات ومهندس القوي وبصفة عامة مهندس الكهرباء يجب ان يكون ملم بكل شئ في الكهرباء بجانب تخصصه الاساسى


----------



## MURAD 1982 (13 فبراير 2007)

my email is (okl_1982***********)


----------



## MURAD 1982 (13 فبراير 2007)

إيميلي بل العربي هو(okl_1982(في ******) المهم الذي بعد okهو ل


----------



## elmustafa (14 فبراير 2007)

في ******** ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## MURAD 1982 (14 فبراير 2007)

my email in Yahoo


----------



## MURAD 1982 (14 فبراير 2007)

Thank you very much my brother Elmustafa see you soon.


----------



## elmustafa (16 فبراير 2007)

أخي 
شكرا لارسالك ال***** بالكامل وان شاء الله سوف أراسلك وأوافيك بكل معلومة تريدها أذا وجدت عندي باذن الله
أخوك:المصطفي


----------



## elmustafa (16 فبراير 2007)

ال***** ..............................


----------



## MURAD 1982 (18 فبراير 2007)

انا با انتظارك يا اخى وانشاالله ربى يعطيك الصحه على ما قدمتة وانا جدا اسف اذا ازعجتك. اخوك مراد.


----------



## وليم البدوي (19 فبراير 2007)

أخي العزيز
بالنسبة لهندسة الإتصالات .. مجالاتها متعدده
وتكاد تكون هي الأوفر حظا من مثيلاتها .. لأن الإتصال ليس قاصرا على تلفون ثابت أو جوال

الإعلام المرئي والمكتوب قائم أساسا على الإتصالات
(أقمار إصطناعية وإتصالات أرضية) 

البنوك قائمه على الإتصالات
(تستخدم خطوط داتا سواء الأرضية أو فضائية كإستخدام أجهزه الفي سات)
>>> أنظر إلى أسطح عمائر البنوك وفوق أجهزة الصراف الألي وستعي ما أقوله

الأمن بجميع قطاعاته قائم على الإتصالات

طائرات سفن .. لن تسترجي طائرة أن تقلع أو باخرة تبحر في ظل إنقطاع الإتصال 

وحتى مشاركتي هذه لم تكن لتراها لولا الله ثم الإتصالات  

وبالنهايه
صدقني لو بأعدد وأذكر ما راح أخلص


----------



## MURAD 1982 (20 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك اخى على هذه المشاركه الرائعه


----------



## أسامة أشرف عيسى (24 فبراير 2007)

*الوظائف*

لا تحلم بوظيفة عنا بها البلد 
أنا مهندس إتصالات من حلب خريج جامعة أمريكا 
فاتح بسطة سيديات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## منى كوكى (24 فبراير 2007)

قول يارب
مااحنا هنخلص وندور
لو فى حد بيشتغل فى مجاله اصلا


----------



## 000403 (25 فبراير 2007)

والله هو مجال المستقبل لان كل شى يعتمد على الاتصالات فى هذه الايام


----------



## سعد؟؟ (27 فبراير 2007)

*اخي المصطفى ...!*

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا طالب هندسة شبكات واتصالات

ويعتبر هذا التخصص من التخصصات البكر والحديثة

وله مستقبل باهر في القطاعات الخاصة والحكومية خاصة في دول مثل المملكة العربية السعودية 

مع العلم بان نمو الاتصالات فيها حديث لم يتجاوز العشر سنين.

ويعتمد في دراسته على كلا من الكهرباء ولالكترونيات

نقول ان شاء الله ان يوفقني واياك في دراستنا وعندي استفسارات عن الاتصالات لعمل بعض البحوث 

مثل radio waves

مع تمنياتي لك بالفائدة والتوفيق

وشكراا​


----------



## سعد؟؟ (27 فبراير 2007)

ارجو تبادل الخبرات والفائدة ولكم مني خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد بيومى على (28 فبراير 2007)

لقد فى زمن لايعرف التخصص و لكنه يعترف بالخبرة 
فلا مانع من أن تدرس فى مجال وتعمل فى آخر بشرط أن يكون قريبا منه
اتمنى لك التوفيق
على فكرة انا مهندس إتصالات


----------



## محمد بيومى على (28 فبراير 2007)

أسف يوجد كلمة ناقصه وهى أصبحنا وموضعها بعد ( لقد )


----------



## elmustafa (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكم أخواني ( مهندسي الاتصالات )
واتمني أن يحصل كل منكم علي مرادة ومبتغاة .
شكرا لكم جميعا علي ردكم .


----------



## عليا محمد (12 مارس 2007)

يا جماعه نصيحة مهمه 
اذا كنت عايز فرصتك فى العمل تزيد .. 
لازم تبحث عن تدريب فى الدراسه .. فى الاجازات .... الكورسات بس مش كفاية 
التدريب ضرورى جدا .
على حسب ظروفى ..اعتقد انك تستطيع ان تجد تدريب فى الدراسه اسهل من ان تجده بعد التخرج 
مع العلم انا مهندسة اتصالات حديثة التخرج


----------



## angel2009 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هندسة الاتصالات هي فرع من هندسة الكهرباء ولكن بعد تطور الاتصالات تم فصله عن قسم الكهرباء لذلك يكون مهندس الاتصالات هو مهندس كهرباء واكبر دليل على ذلك ان هوية نقابة المهندسين عند كتابة الاختصاص لا يكتب اتصالات انما كهرباء / اتصالات وهذا يعني ان الاتصالات لا يفصل عن الكهرباء


----------



## جاكيشو (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*مالفرق بين هندسة الإتصلات*

هندسة الإتصالات عامة تدخل في جميع أقسام الكهرباء لأن جميع أقسام الكهرباء مرتبطة ببعضها ففي شركة الإتصالات يحتاجون إلي مهندس تحكم وطاقة وشبكات والكترونيات وهكذا جاكيشو


----------



## eng.moca (15 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم قديت خشمك أخوي وليد البدوي .. 

أخوي .. أنآ عن نفسي أحب الهندسة .. أي هندسة ..

سألت اللي حولي قآلو في السعودية مافي تخصص أسمه هندسة إتصآلآت .. إلآ ماجستير بعد ما تاخذ الهندسة الكهربآئية 

ففكرت أني أطلع برىآ وأخذ شهآدة وأشتغل في السعودية وأكيد بيكون هناك فرص عمل 

تحيآتي لكم 

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------

